# Washout



## akjosh (Jan 7, 2015)

I did this job 4 color 2 passes of white, had to do 2 brown, 1 black then tan and flashing between each. Delivered to the customer and had this happen. I'm pretty sure it's under cured because it's washed out to the shirt and I checked one I had at the shop still and it cracked in the stretch test. I've done a job for these guys before but with 5 color and had no issues using the same ink colors. 

I should have checked myself at the end of the belt but I didn't and had help that didn't know to test once in a while. I'm planning on getting the shirts back and running them through the belt again. Will that work since they have been done for about s week already? Or should I put them on my heat press and press them?

It won't let me upload the other picture which is worst under the tan antlers.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

If they haven't been washed just re run them. If the have been washed the plastizers are now gone and no amount of heat will cure them properly. The plastizers will remain until asorb into the base with heat or washed out with soap.


----------



## akjosh (Jan 7, 2015)

That's what I figured. Thanks. 

Now I'm worried about the job I did right after but it was for my brother so I'll call and check on those tomorrow.


----------

